# Ok here is the monster.....



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

hehehe here is my new beauty!









First import ever in greece (only 15 speciments) and ofcourse i had to get one!

Here is my 100% LEGAL







CHANNA MICROPELTES!!!!

(soon he will be moved to 100g tank)



























How many people have one?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

well i say your one lucky guy man









i dont know fancy scienc names whats the common name and any other info on this cool lookin guy


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> well i say your one lucky guy man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for your comments man!The fish is the famous *Red Snakehead*!!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

some type of snakehead

and it looks like its on a pillow

congrats but i think they are ugly


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Nice redline Jim. Hope you have a TON of food on hand and a spare 300 gal tank. These guys grow FAST. My buddy's redline outgrew his 125 in a couple months. 
But if someone has the means, these guys are the epidomy of an extreme predator.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I wish I could find a redline









nice pickup Jim


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice one jim those are mean.
dixon


----------



## robrefvik (Aug 10, 2003)

Those fish are great I had one for 6 months before I could not afford to feed him anymore, he would only eat live feeders and was costing me about $15 bucks a week to keep him happy. They will eat as much food as you put in the tank but try to get it eating something other than live fish to keep cost down, and within 6 months expect him to be a foot long. they grow very fast. and I would aviod tankmates as snakeheads are real bullies. but still a very cool fish.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

VERY NICE..were do you plan on putting him in 6 months?...they grow very rapidly..within that time i say he gets a close to a foot....


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

sweet, i would get one if i had the space. Are you having any tankmates? If so only get something like a larger catfish or it will be harassed. What are you going to feed it? Why hasn't greece had them before?


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

And teh number of redline owners is growing









Beautiful young snakehead, just wait 1,5 year and it is a two foot monster!


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

great looking snakehead . My lfs is selling a rainbow snakehead and he looks great ...shame they need so much space ...what a great predator fish to own


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> I wish I could find a redline
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 there is a fish store in Vancouver that has em,
redlines to :nod:


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Wish I could get my hands on 1


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thePACK said:


> VERY NICE..were do you plan on putting him in 6 months?...they grow very rapidly..within that time i say he gets a close to a foot....


 he said he was going into a 100g tank soon


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

i lost both of my baby redlines

very nice fish though ihave a video of my babies eating they were such pigs i am hoping to get my hands on some dwarf SH's very soon


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Death in # said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > VERY NICE..were do you plan on putting him in 6 months?...they grow very rapidly..within that time i say he gets a close to a foot....
> ...


 Thanks for your comments guys!!!

The 100g tank will be also for short time untill i built the 400g i am thinking









p.s. I bought also some new "deadly" fish yesterday!I will post pics later!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

you da man Jim














awesome scoop dude...


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

SWEEET!!!!!!!

sorry for my ignorance, but how big is he?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Serygo said:


> SWEEET!!!!!!!
> 
> sorry for my ignorance, but how big is he?


 now it is 5,5" but soon he will be a foot long!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice pickup. He will be a monster in no time


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

Yea, i have a red line somewhere liening around here


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Awesome









Good luck with that monster, and try to keep a photo log of how he grows, if you feel like that...


----------

